# Best way to mount amp?!



## Acetaminophen (Mar 1, 2010)

I was wondering on the best way to mount an amp so that is is a clean look.
I was thinking on mounting it between my two 6x9s...the amp is rather small, I ended up going with Kicker ZX200.4 it suited my needs much better. I can give 50 RMS to my backs by wiring those in parallel, and then my fronts can have a happy 35...only 10 more than they can handle...so it works out nice.
I plan to include a sub-woofer in a few weeks to a month after my car passes inspection.
Anyway, I can't figure out which would be the best way to mount the amp.
(1)I was thinking either on my side walls of the trunk where the tire hump is.
(2)Maybe where my 6x9s are. (I am leaning towards this one the most)
(3)On the floor towards the back...or on my spare tire board...
(4)Or on my seat...but I didn't find much to screw into....

I plan on doing this tomorrow morning.... (5)I am up for fabrication if that is a better option....

What do you guys think?
Have any different ideas?
I have includes pics.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

back of the seat would be my 1st choice.


----------



## sneakerplaya (Aug 7, 2010)

Under the seat is where I have mine not easily acessible from others especially those who have a special interest on what you got if catch what I am saying......


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

under the seats makes it kind of crappy if you want to adjust some setting, also there is less air flow under the seat which could result in an overheating amplifier.


----------



## Acetaminophen (Mar 1, 2010)

Yup, that is where I mounted them.
Bolted a board to the metal frame...and mounted away. Looks nice.


----------

